# Ziggy & lilly pups



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well here we go guys here's Milo who weighed in at 5.6 kilo's last friday...he's more commonly known as Mr Cool he is so laid back. He is very much the brains in the partnership (Alfie) and he's also very good at getting Alfie the blame!!
So come on all you Ziggy/Lilly parents lets see your pride and joy
PS We are fed up with being asked if he's a Golden Retriever JD's are you sure Ziggy was responsible??


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy is a dainty young lady, she weighed just 3.6 kg on Friday and is about 2.5 tins of chick peas tall  
 
She is quite a serious pup at times, I think she has quite a worried looking face! Nothing seems to bother her at all though, she is very confident, very quick to learn, friendly with eveyone and everything and so loving. Hubby really is quite taken with her 
Basically, the video of her at JD when they were 6 weeks sums her up, she's thoughtful, likes to consider her options, but is cheeky and loves to have fun. 
Thanks Julia and Stephen for Izzy, I know I'd have loved any of the pups, but she really is perfect for us :love-eyes:
Here are a few of my favourite photos


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Milo sounds so much like Izzy nothing seems to bother him just yesterday Alfie was a little spooked by a tennis ball I had put in a sock he was backing up barking Milo just walked past him picked up the sock and ball looked back at Alfie and his expression seem to say so what's your problem


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, that's my girl! We met a cockapoo on the beach, same age, Izzy was :jumping: let's play, it was petrified! She does the same to Dobermans, labradors, collies ...
So, we need to see how Flynn, Teddy and other pup? are doing. I'm sorry, I can't remember who has the last pup, or it's name? JD, can you help?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ha Ha Ali Pixie sounds the same as Izzy and she is exactly the same weight 3.6 kg and she is 2.5 tins of soup tall too


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Yup, that's my girl! We met a cockapoo on the beach, same age, Izzy was :jumping: let's play, it was petrified! She does the same to Dobermans, labradors, collies ...
> So, we need to see how Flynn, Teddy and other pup? are doing. I'm sorry, I can't remember who has the last pup, or it's name? JD, can you help?


Izzy sounds so much like Buddy he wants to play with every dog he meets (most are old and dont want to know!!)He def thinks everyone loves him and even crys when they dont want a cuddle,he's desperate for some puppy action!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Yup, that's my girl! We met a cockapoo on the beach, same age, Izzy was :jumping: let's play, it was petrified! She does the same to Dobermans, labradors, collies ...
> So, we need to see how Flynn, Teddy and other pup? are doing. I'm sorry, I can't remember who has the last pup, or it's name? JD, can you help?


The last puppy we are trying to trace we believe went to the Manchester area on selection day the lady just grabbed her and never let her go the whole time I dont think she even picked up another puppy Then suddenly she was gone and Stephen told us she had chosen


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Here's an update on Milo he continues to grow now just over 6kgs and he's a very bright boy indeed he has attended two puppy lessons so far fell a sleep in the first and looked totally bored in the second But he has mastered the sit, down, heel, twist and his recall is very good Milo is very different to his half brother Alfie he is crafty, seems serious at times, can take or leave hugs and cuddles, he's so laid back To sum Milo up I would say he just takes everything in his stride, makes no fuss and is so cool with everyone that he meets Here are sum pics of him at 6 and 12 weeks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> the lady just grabbed her and never let her go the whole time


:laugh: - you could be describing me when I met Izzy! Mind you, I had already chosen her.....


----------



## twored (May 25, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Yup, that's my girl! We met a cockapoo on the beach, same age, Izzy was :jumping: let's play, it was petrified! She does the same to Dobermans, labradors, collies ...
> So, we need to see how Flynn, Teddy and other pup? are doing. I'm sorry, I can't remember who has the last pup, or it's name? JD, can you help?


Hi Teddy's fantastic it's just his owners that are rubbish at uploading/taking photo's. He's being weighed again tomorrow so I'll update after that and hopefully work out how to put a photo up.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

twored said:


> Hi Teddy's fantastic it's just his owners that are rubbish at uploading/taking photo's. He's being weighed again tomorrow so I'll update after that and hopefully work out how to put a photo up.


Hi Laura good to hear from you and we're all looking forward to the pics of Teddy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, can't wait to see how Teddy looks


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Flynn*

Flynn is really the center of our current universe. Everything we do has a Flynn component. Flynn is our first dog and it is a fantastic experience. I'm pleased to see all his brothers and sisters growing up to be just as loved.
Cockapoo power!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just need to catch up with the last pup, Willow, in Cheshire


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Just need to catch up with the last pup, Willow, in Cheshire


Ali I'm sure that was the Family who lived near Manchester Airport as I said on selection day she just picked up a pup never let it go bless her


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, I just looked back on Leavers thread, just says Cheshire. I guess I could ask JD to pass on contact details, then they can get in touch with us all if they want to. It would be lovely to see Willow, and complete the set


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Yes, I just looked back on Leavers thread, just says Cheshire. I guess I could ask JD to pass on contact details, then they can get in touch with us all if they want to. It would be lovely to see Willow, and complete the set


Maisie went to Glasgow and Bonnie (lucy pup) is Kilmacoln?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> We are fed up with being asked if he's a Golden Retriever


That's interesting - did you know that the Golden Retriever is a cross breed? (Labrador x Springer Spaniel)


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ali I never knew that! 

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, I discovered it a few years ago on holiday near Inverness. They were bred on an estate called Guisachan, which is also where Winston Churchill learned to drive


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ah, I discovered it a few years ago on holiday near Inverness. They were bred on an estate called Guisachan, which is also where Winston Churchill learned to drive


I want you in my pub quiz team


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, funny you should say that! I was on holiday with my sisters in Northumberland in April, and we won the pub quiz! I'm not very clever at things like Geography, but I do have some useless but sometimes useful information stored away


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Just a quick update on Milo aka 'MC Cool' Well he continues to grow, he weighed in at the vets today at 7.2 kgs His coat changes have been slight in colour but it has become much thicker. His personality and temperament have changed quite considerably to when we first got him home then he was quiet and happy to play second fiddle to Alfie....well not now he can very much hold his own and we now call him the brains of the outfit..he is very quick to learn
Here are a couple of pics of him with Alfie and a large bone


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just a quick update on Milo aka 'MC Cool' Well he continues to grow, he weighed in at the vets today at 7.2 kgs
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of him with Alfie and a large bone


Wow - so I think Milo's a big lad then! Off to see how much Flo weighed at that age... Nice pics of them sharing their rather large meaty bone together


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So, at 16 weeks, Izzy weighs a whopping (!) .............. 4.45 kg
and stands at nearly 3 cans
Don't think she's going to be a big one! :hug:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Milo weigh's in for more worming tablet's*

Well it was back to the vet's today for more worming tablet's Dolpac this time. Milo weighed in at 8.4kgs.
After last weekend's adventures finishing puppy classes on Saturday with certificate and then Clumber Park on Sunday meeting load's of lovely Cockapoo's he has had a quiet week, but now its off to watch a game of Rugby and meet lots more people and hopefully one or two K9s


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, his coat is very different, but I think there is a likeness with Izzy.
She now weighs 4.75 kg


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Milo and Izzy are both scrummy  xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He is a very pretty doggy


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Guy's & Doll's
How are you all? I'm doing really well my owner's decided to check my weight today and I topped the scales at 9.1kgs

How are you all? I've not heard from Flynn or Teddy in a while 'how you guy's doin'

Izzy do you think my colour's changing









Anyway hope to hear from all my brother's and sister's soon gotta go lunch is ready

Lot's of luv Milo xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Milo is beautiful - prepared to be corrected but does he resemble more a Cocker than a Poodle? Either way, he's gorgeous!

Turi x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Turi said:


> Milo is beautiful - prepared to be corrected but does he resemble more a Cocker than a Poodle? Either way, he's gorgeous!
> 
> Turi x


We like to think of him as a gorgeous JD Cockapoo But at least its getting better he was mistaken for a Golden Retriever just a few short weeks ago and these photo's were taken approximately 3 weeks ago


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

If you meet Milo on his 1st birthday I suspect he won't look more cocker then...he'll be a righteous dude with long straighter shaggy hair.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to sound like a criticism. I think he's one of the most handsome I've seen! 

I look forward to seeing more pics as he grows and develops. 

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound like a criticism. I think he's one of the most handsome I've seen!
> 
> I look forward to seeing more pics as he grows and develops.
> 
> Turi x


I'm sure no offence was taken .....they change so much from puppy to adult that it's hard ti visualise them all grown up. I'll try to find picture of Yum-Yum at 5 or 6 months old...he looked so funny.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Turi said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound like a criticism. I think he's one of the most handsome I've seen!
> 
> I look forward to seeing more pics as he grows and develops.
> 
> Turi x


Thank you Victoria
We didn't take it that way and your right he is handsome he's also very intelligent he's a real thinker
And I'm sure there will be a lot more pics of him in the future


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Milo, I'm very well thanks, just waiting for the torrential rain to slow down a bit so I can take Mummy out for a rain. She's being very boring and going to work a bit too much at the moment, but hopefully will take me to be weighed soon. She says I have grown lots and my coat is changing. I think your's has changed quite a bit too. You look lovely, I hope to see you soon, if not I'll be at the Olympics next year too. Mummy will post new photos soon  :hug: love from your little sis x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Good - sometimes things can be misinterpreted in writing 

I'm so impatient about getting a puppy... I look at all these pictures and I must admit a green-eyed monster is appearing in me... 

But I do enjoy them so much so yes please JDs... more more more!

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

So, here are some pics of Yum-Yum growing up....there was a time when he needed his mothers love on the beauty stakes


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

3rd pic looks like my baby!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think Yum yum looks gorg in all his pictures


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yum Yum is gorgeous... it was the photos of him on your website that first attracted me to the paler colours. Thank you for the photo-fix Stephen! 

SO impatient!

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys yes i think Yum-Yum is a babe....(of course) .but the pictures show how much they change in looks over their first year, doesnt it?...and I think Milo is going to be a stunner too...I look forward to pics of Milo in the future. 
Interestingly the straighter coated Cockapoos are getting more and more popular with our customers, as they remain shaggy but don't need to be clipped as the coat can be brushed out. This is one reason why we've kept Yogi as he's straight coated, so we will be able to show what they end up like (see I justified keeping him   )

J xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Thanks guys yes i think Yum-Yum is a babe....(of course) .but the pictures show how much they change in looks over their first year, doesnt it?...and I think Milo is going to be a stunner too...I look forward to pics of Milo in the future.
> Interestingly the straighter coated Cockapoos are getting more and more popular with our customers, as they remain shaggy but don't need to be clipped as the coat can be brushed out. This is one reason why we've kept Yogi as he's straight coated, so we will be able to show what they end up like (see I justified keeping him   )
> 
> J xx


Julia 
I have just measured the length of Milo's 'wispy bits' as we like to call them and they are 4 inches long and these are coming through more and more now

Could you also do me a favour and address the question on size on the Lucy/Ziggy thread (question was from Mags) thankyou


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I just came across the lovely Teddy on my walk this morning! He is looking absolutely gorgeous. I've told Teddy's mummy about the Surrey meet and she's going to try her best to be there ........if she can drag herself away from the family. Fingers crossed. 

Karen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Julia
> I have just measured the length of Milo's 'wispy bits' as we like to call them and they are 4 inches long and these are coming through more and more now
> 
> Could you also do me a favour and address the question on size on the Lucy/Ziggy thread (question was from Mags) thankyou


Hmmmmm...well I'd be guessing about their height as I suspect they will vary from about 16" high (Buzz is 15") up to maybe 20" high (Rufus is 20"). They are all stunning lookers so having size too they certainly are going to be eye-catching.  J xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hmmmmm...well I'd be guessing about their height as I suspect they will vary from about 16" high (Buzz is 15") up to maybe 20" high (Rufus is 20"). They are all stunning lookers so having size too they certainly are going to be eye-catching.  J xx


Thanks I personally hope for the latter and you refer to Rufus is that Karen(Cockapoodledoo)?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Thanks I personally hope for the latter and you refer to Rufus is that Karen(Cockapoodledoo)?


....Yes! xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> ....Yes! xx


Brilliant, just trying to get some information on next year's competition 
So Rufus is from Ziggy & ?????


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rufus is gooooorgeous :love-eyes:

Turi x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Milo id just like to say the Harcourt family have a soft spot for you we think your gorgeous ! Mia loves you:love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Brilliant, just trying to get some information on next year's competition
> So Rufus is from Ziggy & ?????


No Mick, Rufus is Pearl x Pinot (Jukee's first stud poodle). I have a feeling some of Lucy's pups are going to challenge Rufus's height!

Karen xx


----------



## twored (May 25, 2011)

Hi

Sorry it's been so long, just busy with life. Teddy is having a ball! He's slowly replacing his puppy teeth with adult ones and getting bigger every day. Last weighed on 2nd Sept at 7.4kg so I should get down the vets and do it again.

He has a wonderful character friendly and outgoing although a little too fond of digging in the garden. 

I'll try and sort out some photo's although the ones of Izzy could easily be of him as they seem so similar in looks (I think Izzy is a little better groomed than Ted! )


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

twored said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry it's been so long, just busy with life. Teddy is having a ball! He's slowly replacing his puppy teeth with adult ones and getting bigger every day. Last weighed on 2nd Sept at 7.4kg so I should get down the vets and do it again.
> 
> ...


Laura
They all seem to like digging unfortunately all their holes are in all the wrong places
Look forward to some pic's of Teddy

PS have a look at the Cockapoo Olympics thread Hopefully you will be able to join us next Sept


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

twored said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry it's been so long, just busy with life. Teddy is having a ball! He's slowly replacing his puppy teeth with adult ones and getting bigger every day. Last weighed on 2nd Sept at 7.4kg so I should get down the vets and do it again.
> 
> ...


Izzy has an easy coat at the moment, I don't groom her much! Also, she doesn't dig, except on the beach occasionally 
Please can we have some updated pics of Teddy


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Thanks I personally hope for the latter and you refer to Rufus is that Karen(Cockapoodledoo)?


Well Mick, if Alfie makes 20" like Rufus has....that along with his stunning eyes he's going to be a babe magnet !?!?!?! Jeanette's going to have to keep an eye on you two  J xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

If Rufus is 20" what is the 'average' height for a Cockapoo? 

Turi x


----------



## twored (May 25, 2011)

Hi Mick

I think the last pup, the little girl who went to Cheshire was called Willow.

(Laura)


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Fuzzy Face Flynn*

Hi Guys,
Having a lovely wet and muddy time. I have been giving my parents the run around as usual but its all in fun. My bestest place to visit for walks is Mugdock Country park. It has the biggest blackest muddiest puddles you can just dive in. Then further on you can wash it all of in a lovely cold stream. Just in time for another black puddle.
Its getting really dark around 7.00pm so now I get to go walks with Mum and Dad carrying torches. I have a blinking red light on my collar. So it was nice today to be out during the day and I had a couple of photos taken.
Best wishes to all my brothers and sisters. Puppy Power.
FLYNN XX


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day Out at Game & Country Fair*

Hi Brother's & Sister's

Had a really good day out with Mick & Jeannette and oh yeah Alfie

We really came across some big dogs those Labradoodles are very big
Had a great day watching the 'Dock Dogs' those crazy K9's that launch themselves off a run and land in water:twothumbs:
Had a health check:huh: but I was just fine, I had to get on the scales and they showed I've gone through the 10kgs (10.2 actually)
Then we came across a real cute 7 month old Cockapoo she was so fine:love-eyes: unfortunately she had her brother with her but they live really close and we've asked them to come to the Olympics next year

Anyway Mick took some pics for you all

























Then when we got home we put our paw's up while Mick got our evening meal


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Holiday Flynn*

Hi to everyone,
I just started my holiday yesterday here on the Isle of Islay. I have been checking out the beaches and making Hilary and Robert walk for miles. They need the exercise.
Here are some holiday snaps. More to follow.
Puppy Power!!
FlynnXX


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Flynn, you are so handsome :love-eyes: Hope you're having a wonderful holiday, and not chasing the baby seals 
Puppy kisses from Izzy


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*More Holiday snaps from Flynn.*

Hi everyone,
I am still on the Isle Of Islay having a fantastic holiday. Its been a bit cloudy but as you can see some blue sky and plenty of beach action.
Puppy Power
FlynnXX


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Son,

What an amazingly beautiful place to have a holiday. You be careful of going in that big sea....the things you kids do today!!!!

You're looking great. Keep in touch, love you son.
Ziggy xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm still in love with you Flynn. Glad you're enjoying your holiday xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Fabulous pictures Flynn's so handsome ,the place looks awesome!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was showing Izzy the photo of Flynn - she's trying to type him a message


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Flynn you're so handsome! :love-eyes:

Turi x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Milo's Update*

Hi Brother's & Sister's

I hope your well as I am It seems an age since I posted but I've been very busy what with training for the Olympic's and being dragged around my owner's old mates looking for Agility Equipment apparently 

I am in the early stages of getting Jeannette to keep still while I get on her back and its getting there

Anyway I managed to fit in a trip to the vets to get weighed and pick up some worming tablets I tipped the scales at 10.8kgs and you should see the size of the tablets I'm on now

I will endeavour to get some up to date pics of me....but be warned I am absolutely gorgeous 

Till next time good look with your agility training Izzy I heard all about your taster session brilliant isn't it

Flynn you look great mate and how cool does the beach look


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Last of the holiday snaps.*

Hi everyone,
I have been very busy recently so I haven't had the chance to post the last of my Islay photos. It seems a long time away now.
I had an exiting day yesterday as I went to work with Dad visiting a care home. I had a great time and everybody fussed over me - just how I like it. But Dad says jumping up and licking people is not acceptable behavior so I've been grounded. Till the weekend anyway.
Hoping you all are well.
Puppy Power!
Flynn XXX


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Flynn your photos are always amazing!!!

He has got to be the most photogenic pup ive seen ,keep them coming dx


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*New bunny friend to annoy.*

Hi everyone,
We got a new addition to the family today. Brooke-Fantine is a rescued bunny girl and a new friend for Freddie.
I have a picture I had taken of me saying hello and a picture she took of me leering into her cage. Cheeky.

All the best,
Flynn XXX


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Flynn you are so cheeky. And adorable. And your photos are always so action packed! You lucky lucky dog. But remember, you may be loved by all, but not nearly as much as by me :kiss: xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

No i love him more!!!!!! Honest !!:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Flynn, you are gorgeous, and a much more practical colour than your sister!


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Twitter*

Hi Everyone,
Just to let you know I've joined twitter. You can follow my antics @flynnrutherford.
Puppy Power
FlynnXXX


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have so far resisted twitter - tempted now


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*6 Month Update*

Hi Brother's & Sister's

Prepare yourself for my six month update

Watch this space

Milo


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Milo's 6 Month's Old*

Hi Everyone

Well I hope this post finds all my brother's & sister's in good health as I am and enjoying life to the full. 

A trip to the vet's today for some more worming pill's (at least it's every 3 months from here)

Got weighed as well and I'm 11.8 kgs of gorgeous Cockapoo

Anyway early night for me because I got Obedience and Agility training in the morning

So take care everyone

Cockapoo luv & hugs to you all

Milo xxx

Some photo's of me today with Mick









Having a Cockapoo cuddle with my best mate









Here's a little trick I've been learning


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness how Alfie has changed too! Wow, he is also simply gorgeous. I bet you get lots of attention when you are out walking with such amazing pups . I am definitely overdue a hug or two


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh my goodness how Alfie has changed too! Wow, he is also simply gorgeous. I bet you get lots of attention when you are out walking with such amazing pups . I am definitely overdue a hug or two


He's amazing he's so cool everybody loves him a 15 minute takes 45 minutes I sneak out down the back lane so as I dont bump in to people otherwise I don't get anything done

But its also nice to know everyone loves him...its his eye's there green/hazel if only I had eye's like Milo's when I was younger


From this to.......









This.....









Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Milo, you are a big beautiful boy. :love-eyes:


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Before and after*

Hi Mike,
Great photos. I looked out a before and after for Flynn. What a difference 6 months makes.
Best wishes
Rocky.


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Rainbow*

Flynn is really fast becoming a really grown up dog. A big thanks to Steven and Julia at JukeeDoodles for giving our family gold at the end of the rainbow.
Rocky


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

rockyrutherford said:


> Flynn is really fast becoming a really grown up dog. A big thanks to Steven and Julia at JukeeDoodles for giving our family gold at the end of the rainbow.
> Rocky


Amazing photo! 

Milo, Rocky and Flynn are all very handsome indeed 

Turi x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

rocky you just take the most amazing photos ,love it dx


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Rainbow.*

Hi Everyone,
You never have your camera with you when that great picture presents itself. But perhaps your phone is in your pocket.
" Flynn stayyyyyyy Stayyyyyyyyyyy. Good boy"
Rocky


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Lovely pictures xx


----------

